# obligatory intro post..



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hi all,

considering getting back into mice, if i can find any around (central) massachusetts. greetings to all 8D

-o


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

thank you very much! 8D


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello onionpencil.
Welcome.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome! 
This thread has a Mousery Map... I don't think it's fully filled in at the moment, but perhaps you can see what's around you there.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Loving the name, Onionpencil


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

thanks all 8D


----------

